# Koi HMPK x Koi HMPK



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

Koi HMPK x Koi HMPK

Conditioned for 3 weeks.

2/20/15 (Friday) - Introduction and courtship
2/21/15 (Saturday) - Spawned in the early morning and female was taken out at noon, there were at least 60 eggs.
2/22/15 (Sunday) - Hatched at around 7 pm.
2/24/15 (Tuesday) - Fry were free swimming and fed micro worms. Male was taken out.


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

Arsenal and his eggs.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

lovely pair and awesome photos  Definitely will follow along this log


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

Beautiful pair


----------



## minikin (Dec 4, 2014)

Wow, daddy is gorgeous but mama fish is very pretty too.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

good job! (save a pair for me if you sell them hehe!) pair looks good also!


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

subbing


----------



## Abhinand (Jan 10, 2015)

Subbing


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Am in love 

Can't wait to see what they produced. Subscribing as well.


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

2/23/15 (Monday) - iPhone macro shots of the fry at less than 24 hours old.


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

2/25/15 (Wednesday)


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

2/27/15 (Friday)


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

2/28/15 (Saturday) - There haven't been many deaths until today. This morning I found about 20 fry (too many) or more at the bottom of the tank tangled in decaying plants or fuzzy stuff growing over them. I have been siphoning everyday because I think I may have overfed with micro worms, but they've only started dying last night/this morning. I can't tell if they are even eating the worms, like I usually can with other spawns. There are many microorganisms in the tank so they might be eating those and letting the worms rot at the bottom. Or they could be starving, which may be why many are dying. I can hatch BBS if I want, but if even micro worms are too big, then I can't imagine them eating it.

Also, do you count how old the fry are from when the eggs are fertilized, when the eggs hatch, or when they start free swimming?


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

A lot of them are having trouble swimming. They swim up, then slowly land vertically or sideways and don't move for a while... I added a ramshorn snail and started a BBS hatchery.


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

Nobody wants to help? Well almost all of them died, and I still don't know why. I did everything the same as last time besides doing more water changes. They didn't seem to mind them until today and yesterday. There are probably only 5 healthy ones left and the rest are dead or dying. I'm going to try and transfer the healthy ones to a different tank, hopefully they'll survive..


----------



## PancakeTheBetta (Jul 7, 2014)

No need to get offensive. If people knew how to help you I'm sure they would've said something. It is most likely just a die off, they happen frequently (especially in fancier fish, from my research) and there is little you can do. Although these ones look a little young to be doing water changes... The only thing you can do for babies is keep the water warm and unchanging.


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

PancakeTheBetta said:


> No need to get offensive. If people knew how to help you I'm sure they would've said something. It is most likely just a die off, they happen frequently (especially in fancier fish, from my research) and there is little you can do. Although these ones look a little young to be doing water changes... The only thing you can do for babies is keep the water warm and unchanging.


Oh haha, I didn't mean to sound rude, I was just joking. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## greycup (Jan 16, 2015)

Those macro shots look so cool. Out of curiosity, when did you take the male out?


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

Definitely dont do water change for the first week after they are free swimming. They probably died from shock, when you water changed. Did you match the water temperature? did you drip the water in?

What I do is, i put a 24 quart container on top of the tank. I fill it with water. Then i get a airline tube and put one end in the container and start suction so water go from the container to the tank. I put an airline control valve on the other end and set it to drip 1 drop second. Add about 1 gallon of new water a day until the tank is full.

about a week after the tank is full do water change. Set up a drip kind of like before, but instead with the water dripping out of the tank into a bucket. Tape the airline tub so that it is only 1/3 in the tank. Drip 1/3 of the water out during the day, then drip it back at night. I drip out when i'm at work and drip in during the evening. =D


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

Are you going to try again?


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

Aluka said:


> Definitely dont do water change for the first week after they are free swimming. They probably died from shock, when you water changed. Did you match the water temperature? did you drip the water in?
> 
> What I do is, i put a 24 quart container on top of the tank. I fill it with water. Then i get a airline tube and put one end in the container and start suction so water go from the container to the tank. I put an airline control valve on the other end and set it to drip 1 drop second. Add about 1 gallon of new water a day until the tank is full.
> 
> about a week after the tank is full do water change. Set up a drip kind of like before, but instead with the water dripping out of the tank into a bucket. Tape the airline tub so that it is only 1/3 in the tank. Drip 1/3 of the water out during the day, then drip it back at night. I drip out when i'm at work and drip in during the evening. =D


I did exactly that, dripping the water in. They were actually crowding the area where the airline tubing was haha. I figured since other people did water changes the first week then I could too.


----------



## lovelybettas (Apr 6, 2014)

cousiniguana said:


> Are you going to try again?


Probably, but not very soon. There are still a few alive that I'm trying to save.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I frequently had massive die offs at about the 8-12 day mark. These stopped when I started keeping the cycled sponge filter in the tank and running through the entire courting, breeding, and raising process. Water quality (even with a change) is your most likely smoking gun.

2nd most likely from a fast die-off is velvet.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

__


----------

